# LS parts online



## firegator (Apr 4, 2015)

I have a LS XR3037 tractor and need an ignition switch. The ignition switch was not working right and when I took the panel off that it is mounted in the switch fell apart. I would like to find one online as my dealer stinks. I have been unsuccessful in finding the parts online. If anyone knows a site that I may be able to order parts for my tractor I would appreciate the assistance. Thanks.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

https://partsforlstractors.com/


----------



## dr clean (Jul 9, 2020)

good luck,,,my dealer is good, but the ls service dept wherever it is stinks


----------



## Gary D Roberts (Dec 26, 2020)

firegator said:


> I have a LS XR3037 tractor and need an ignition switch. The ignition switch was not working right and when I took the panel off that it is mounted in the switch fell apart. I would like to find one online as my dealer stinks. I have been unsuccessful in finding the parts online. If anyone knows a site that I may be able to order parts for my tractor I would appreciate the assistance. Thanks.


I have the complete parts manual and service manuals for the XR 3100 Series contact me @ [email protected]


----------



## Scotthos (Oct 12, 2021)

So most people know the smaller New Holland tractors are made by LS. You can find a N.H. tractor almost identical to your LS. If you look up parts on the N.H. website the part numbers are identical to the LS part number but they add MT in front also the drawings are identical. The reason I'm highlighting this is the N.H. parts are considerably cheaper than parts ordered from the LS dealers. Also N.H. website lists the prices and LS doesn't which allows each dealer to jack up the prices.


----------



## thewhitedog (11 mo ago)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Parts for LS Tractors


My dog loves the LS every time I go get on it there fresh paw prints on the seat


----------

